# Texas deer farmer/breeder warning wisconsin dnr about cwd ???



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, March 29, 2012 

TEXAS DEER CZAR SAYS WISCONSIN DNR NOT DOING ENOUGH ABOUT CWD LIKE POT CALLING KETTLE BLACK 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-deer-czar-says-wisconsin-dnr-not.html 


kind regards, 
terry


----------

